# Meeting fellow cyclists



## totallyfixed (16 Mar 2015)

I got to wondering how many folk on forums actually meet those they have discussions with, in this instance it is of course a cycling forum, therefore it is safe to assume everyone rides a bike of some description. The normal way to meet I suppose is on bikes and then cycle together, no?
Cycle Chat has it's very own system for arranging meetings between CC members, it is called "Cycle Chat and Informal Rides". Now, with north of 30,000 members one could expect that these rides, organised by members to be oversubscribed, but not so, in fact it is often difficult to get more than half a dozen per ride. Every year I ask the same question couched in different terms but not enough replies to form a conclusion.
Maybe people who join forums in general don't want to meet others, not sure why as for us it is a way of making new friends. So come on, what is your excuse.
This could equally I suppose have gone in the Cafe, I will let the Mods decide.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Mar 2015)

I think a fair number of CC members don't actually ride a bike much!


----------



## Dan B (16 Mar 2015)

Mostly these days I ride to work and home again, not much opportunity for riding with others unless they happen to be going the same way at the same time. Maybe when the kids are old enough for bikes with pedals ...


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Mar 2015)

My cat wont let me out .


----------



## Glow worm (16 Mar 2015)

Self confessed loner here. Very happy that way too. I just prefer to go at my own pace and stop when I want to. Oh, and I'm a miserable sod too


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Mar 2015)

I don't mind meeting others to cycle with but being slow, I can't even begin to keep up with the boys


----------



## Citius (16 Mar 2015)

Don't confuse internet forums with real life


----------



## Donger (16 Mar 2015)

I've met a couple of other members through joining a local club, and another one through riding audaxes. I often go off for rides a bit further from home, and wish I knew how you get hold of those "Cycle Chat" jerseys some members are wearing in some of the photos they post. Reckon it would be a good way of stumbling across any other members who want to be met. Personally I quite like the idea of meeting up with other members and being shown some of the best cycling routes by people who really know their area. I'd also be happy to show any other members some of the best bits of Gloucestershire by bike. I guess all you have to do is ask (by starting a "conversation" if you don't want to start a thread).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Mar 2015)

I'm reknowned for being grumpy and haven't ridded with any forum members in ages.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Mar 2015)

Most CC rides are too fast for me, I have attended a few, hence the discovery 
Met lots of local cycle chatters, haven't been on a ride with all of them though.
Because cyclists here are few compared to say, London, you get to know them through local social cycling events without necessarily having been on rides with them.
I wouldn't dream to go on rides with most of the cyclists I know here in Glasgow, way out of my league.


----------



## Donger (16 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I don't mind meeting others to cycle with but being slow, I can't even begin to keep up with the boys


...... and yet you stood me up last year at the Falkirk Wheel, Lass.


----------



## Spinney (16 Mar 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Self confessed loner here. Very happy that way too. I just prefer to go at my own pace and stop when I want to. Oh, and I'm a miserable sod too


^^ that's me too


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Most CC rides are too fast for me, I have attended a few, hence the discovery
> Met lots of local cycle chatters, haven't been on a ride with all of them though.
> Because cyclists here are few compared to say, London, you get to know them through local social cycling events without necessarily having been on rides with them.
> I wouldn't dream to go on rides with most of the cyclists I know here in Glasgow, way out of my league.


Snap


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> ...... and yet you stood me up last year at the Falkirk Wheel, Lass.


Did I get an invite?


----------



## andyfraser (16 Mar 2015)

30,000+ members but I swear only a couple of dozen of us actually post.


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2015)

TBH i have been slow starting this year and only got very few miles in, check my signature! this is due to weather, health/injuries and time issues  but i reckon i am just about to get into full swing! 
i have met a ridden with 4 members off here, 2 of them only once (i would happily ride with them again just not got the chance/time yet) and the other 2 twice. all friendly and just genuine great cyclists, a credit to the sport 
EDIT: met 5, ridden with 4. stayed with one for about a week and a half, a great experience
Cheers Ed


----------



## simon.r (16 Mar 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Self confessed loner here. Very happy that way too. I just prefer to go at my own pace and stop when I want to. Oh, and I'm a miserable sod too



Pretty much my attitude as well. I've done a few forum (MTB and Motorbike) rides in the past and while it was nice to meet people I'm happier on my own.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Mar 2015)

I have never seen an informal ride for the Bristol/Bath ccers. Saying that most of us are commuters and I tend to ride on my own or with a good friend on weekend rides. It does seem a pity there isn't more rides or social events. It would be nice to put a face to the username


----------



## Donger (16 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Did I get an invite?


...Just hung a round wondering whether you would be passing by.. It is quite nice seeing the places that the regulars post about. You are lucky to have some nice local sights and canal paths etc. Wouldn't have minded a ride round there if I'd had the time, but I was on my way home from the West coast.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2015)

@BigAl68 Nowt to stop you arranging one


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have never seen an informal ride for the Bristol/Bath ccers. Saying that most of us are commuters and I tend to ride on my own or with a good friend on weekend rides. It does seem a pity there isn't more rides or social events. It would be nice to put a face to the username


<------ You can put a face to mine....


----------



## andyfraser (16 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> TBH i have been slow starting this year and only got very few miles in, check my signature! this is due to weather, health/injuries and time issues  but i reckon i am just about to get into full swing!
> i have met a ridden with 4 members off here, 2 of them only once (i would happily ride with them again just not got the chance/time yet) and the other 2 twice. all friendly and just genuine great cyclists, a credit to the sport
> EDIT: met 5, ridden with 4. stayed with one for about a week and a half, a great experience
> Cheers Ed


How do you get injuries? When I was your age I used to bounce. I fell out of trees, off of bikes, off of walls. Now I only have to think of falling and bones break.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> <------ You can put a face to mine....



We certainly can and a lovely face it is too smiling at the side of each of your numerous posts


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I have never seen an informal ride for the Bristol/Bath ccers. Saying that most of us are commuters and I tend to ride on my own or with a good friend on weekend rides. It does seem a pity there isn't more rides or social events. It would be nice to put a face to the username


it's easy post a thread you self saying anyone in the bath/bristol area want to meet for a ride of roughly this distance and roughly these dates might get half a dozen respond but only get to ride with 1, happened to me and i don't mind
or keep a mental note of those with there location set as round this area and send out a pm including all those people, i've done that too
Cheers Ed


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> ...Just hung a round wondering whether you would be passing by.. It is quite nice seeing the places that the regulars post about. You are lucky to have some nice local sights and canal paths etc. Wouldn't have minded a ride round there if I'd had the time, but I was on my way home from the West coast.


Ah see, if you had actually asked me to meet you I would have popped by 
Next time you're in the area give me a shout! More than happy to show you around


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> it's easy post a thread you self saying anyone in the bath/bristol area want to meet for a ride of roughly this distance and roughly these dates might get half a dozen respond but only get to ride with 1, happened to me and i don't mind
> or keep a mental note of those with there location set as round this area and send out a pm including all those people, i've done that too
> Cheers Ed



I am sure a few of us see each other from time to time, possibly not in the morning as I am a stupid o'clock starter. If I knew what anyone looked like it would help. Maybe we need to have a badge to pin on our jerseys lol


----------



## Markymark (16 Mar 2015)

I'm too awesome to actually meet any of you plebs in real life.


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2015)

andyfraser said:


> How do you get injuries? When I was your age I used to bounce. I fell out of trees, off of bikes, off of walls. Now I only have to think of falling and bones break.


god knows, i find they can involve anything from hard concrete to bl**dy hard steel tractor steps! 
also with hyper mobility where i have extra long ligaments so i sprain things really easily i find at times i will end up with several sprains a week and not have a clue how i did them! and i'm a stupid bugger so i keep trying to go running as i do love running and after no more than a mile or so i end up with 2 sprained ankles and dodgy knees!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I am sure a few of us see each other from time to time, possibly not in the morning as I am a stupid o'clock starter. If I knew what anyone looked like it would help. Maybe we need to have a badge to pin on our jerseys lol


make it mandatory to wear a CC jersey 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Eribiste (16 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> <------ You can put a face to mine....



...And mine. I've got the hat, the one with the pointy ears is my dog.


----------



## Eribiste (16 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> make it mandatory to wear a CC jersey
> Cheers Ed


 I always wear my CC jersey on organised rides; not seen another one yet though.


----------



## Donger (16 Mar 2015)

Eribiste said:


> I always wear my CC jersey on organised rides; not seen another one yet though.


I've been a member for over a year and I still haven't seen anyone mentioning how they got hold of them!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Mar 2015)

The RSPB has around 1 million members. My sister in law used to be fairly senior on the magazine. Only a small % of members were active bird watchers and the RSPB liked it that way. Their nightmare scenario was all the members deciding to go to a reserve all at the same time!

Could we muster up a 30,000+ people informal ride?


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> I've been a member for over a year and I still haven't seen anyone mentioning how they got hold of them!


if you want one just post a thread up asking how to get them, it's not all served up for you 
Cheer Ed


----------



## wxbull (16 Mar 2015)

I'm out on my own 90% of rides, as I like to combine it with a couple of pub/food stops, and a football match a lot of the time. Am off to Lanzarote with my brother in June though, so I wont be on my own there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> I've been a member for over a year and I still haven't seen anyone mentioning how they got hold of them!


Afaik they haven't been produced for a couple of years, you need to wait until Shaun commissions another batch.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Mar 2015)

The last few were randomly raffled a few months ago. I would love one as you can't even have enough jerseys


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Mar 2015)

Predominant arguments for not riding with others
Loner - [I was told by someone once that most members of forums are shy introverted loners in real life]
Prefer to ride alone - see above
Grumpy git - see above
Not fast enough - how do you know?

This is not going well .


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2015)

Met many good people over the years I've been on here (and totallyfixed)

Even though I have semi-retired from all cycling forum rides I am still in touch with a few of them away from here, one even helped me to get a job last year when I got made redundant


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not fast enough - how do you know?


Well, I did say I have tried forum rides


----------



## Dan B (16 Mar 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Could we muster up a 30,000+ people informal ride?


Some of the more popular FNRttCs seemed to be about that large


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Mar 2015)

There haven't been many rides around here in the informal rides section recently but quite a few of us meet up via pm etc. Maybe some of us should arrange more open rides as they always seem well subscribed around Manchester. It is much easier hooking up with people you have ridden with before though. You know roughly how fast and far they like to ride and how they ride in a group.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2015)

I spend most of my riding time alone but I do actually like riding with my fellow CycleChatters - well over 100 now (though I have lost count of the exact number). That even includes the pre-retirement @potsy! (Maybe it was something I said ...? )

If any of you fancy coming along on one of my forum rides, keep your eyes open and come on down (or up)!

PS The next one is fast approaching - my signature link below will be advertising it for another week or so.


----------



## Turbo Rider (16 Mar 2015)

I'm just quite a misery really...can't wait to get away from people most of the time...I'll occasionally bump into people on my rides to and from work though and the occasional moments are more than fine...a quick hello and I'm off...plus I've got young kids so weekend rides are out for now...suppose I might cheer up and have more time at some point in the future.


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, I did say I have tried forum rides


A good forum ride is never too fast, or shouldn't be....


----------



## summerdays (16 Mar 2015)

In winter I only really commute, as I like the warmth of summer, but it would be nice to do a ride now it's warming up, except my weekends are getting busy!


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Mar 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> There haven't been many rides around here in the informal rides section recently but quite a few of us meet up via pm etc. Maybe some of us should arrange more open rides as they always seem well subscribed around Manchester. It is much easier hooking up with people you have ridden with before though. You know roughly how fast and far they like to ride and how they ride in a group.


Presumably because there are large population centres in the north and south and a correspondingly larger number of Cycle Chatters therein you get better attendances, not sure what is going on in the midlands, but very rare to see a ride organised in these parts. For us, we enjoy travelling to other parts of the country that perhaps we haven't ridden before.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2015)

I'm still recovering and still on the trike but hope to be back on 2 wheels soon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> A good forum ride is never too fast, or shouldn't be....


Weeelll, maybe they are awed of your faster than lightening speed? 
Who did you and Dr. Pink leave for dust at @ColinJ's forum ride?
A wee birdie told me all 
Chapeau to you both of course!


----------



## Ganymede (16 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I spend most of my riding time alone but I do actually like riding with my fellow CycleChatters - well over 100 now (though I have lost count of the exact number). That even includes the pre-retirement @potsy! (Maybe it was something I said ...? )
> 
> If any of you fancy coming along on one of my forum rides, keep your eyes open and come on down (or up)!
> 
> PS The next one is fast approaching - my signature link below will be advertising it for another week or so.


I'd like to come on one of your rides, Colin, but they tend to be rather far away and rather long for me! Anyway, I shall be off my bike for a while.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Anyway, I shall be off my bike for a while.


What's up?


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2015)

Have to many people to cycle with at the moment. Our regular Wedneday evening ride with the guys, Saturday morning with the club, Sunday morning a ride from the shop taking out newbies. And the odd solo ride in the week, And on top of that i have to keep the other half happy.
Buy i do enjoy the banter on here.


----------



## snorri (16 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> This is not going well .


Regarding going cycling with friends for social chit chat, I think you may be yearning for an era that is past. Even the CTC with its 68,000 members no longer publishes a runs list for my area which would enable local members to plan to cycle together.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2015)

You're all welcome to ride with KLWNBUG from West Norfolk. Informal, rides vary from 5 to 120 miles, most have no minimum speed, listed on www.KLWNBUG.co.uk and usually Facebook, plus sites like BBC and BC if volunteers have time. At least one other cc poster is on some rides.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Weeelll, maybe they are awed of your faster than lightening speed?
> Who did you and Dr. Pink leave for dust at @ColinJ's forum ride?
> A wee birdie told me all
> Chapeau to you both of course!


I don't think we left anyone for dust, in fact we rode with a small group all the way round. The problem with a ride with huge numbers [now I'm complaining] is that it gets so strung out that you have no idea where anyone is, in fact there were occasions when individuals did not know where they were themselves.



snorri said:


> Regarding going cycling with friends for social chit chat, I think you may be yearning for an era that is past. Even the CTC with its 68,000 members no longer publishes a runs list for my area which would enable local members to plan to cycle together.


Perhaps so, face to face social chitchat has certainly declined since Facebook / Twitter/ et al on the internet have proliferated [that will be CC then]. We are fortunate in that we have many friends that cycle and there are a few clubs we also ride with.


----------



## mjr (17 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Predominant arguments for not riding with others…
> Not fast enough - how do you know?
> 
> This is not going well .


Does "not fast enough" upset other freewheeling group riders as much as me? It makes me want to scream that racing clubs are not the only groups!


----------



## Piemaster (17 Mar 2015)

I have met up with a few from here but not for awhile now and pleasant easy rides they have been. My job and busy weekends when I'm not working mean weekday morning rides for the most part for me.
30,000 seems a lot, but then take off those who can't or aren't that interested in social rides and spread the rest out amongst the rest of the UK (and other countries come to it) and CCers are spread pretty thin. 30,000 is only a football stadiums worth.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Mar 2015)

I think i might be meeting Colin from Hebden Bridge a week on Saturday if all goes to plan https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...on-dock-revisited-sat-28th-march-2015.174611/ . That'll be the first time in ages i've gone on some kind of an organised ride as i'm a loner cyclist. There's a dare i say elderly bloke(aged around 65)who i see passing every now and then. We got chatting and he said we should go out for a ride sometimes. Don't be fooled he's about 8 stone and runs marathons,so i reckon he'd leave me standing! That's why i prefer to ride alone. No commitments, no meet up times and no competition! Besides,talking to someone while cycling uphill is !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Besides,talking to someone while cycling uphill is !


On a CC Ecosse forum ride, I recall swearing at another rider for wanting to have a conversation with me trying to ride uphill


----------



## S.Giles (17 Mar 2015)

I'm scared of Lycra.


----------



## Ganymede (17 Mar 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What's up?


Aw, thanks for asking - shoulder surgery on Friday. Nothing serious but it will keep me off the bike for at least a month, if not more.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

mjray said:


> Does "not fast enough" upset other freewheeling group riders as much as me? It makes me want to scream that racing clubs are not the only groups!


This being the difference between forums and real life, the term "not fast enough" is never spoken in real life, certainly not on my forum rides. Someone is always going to be the "slowest" rider, it matters not one jot on the rides I organise, speed is not of the essence at all. What we do offer is a fairly large bank of knowledge on all things cycling, cakes at the finish and, the most important bit, no one is made to feel slow.
Small groups scare people because they feel more exposed, whereas in a large ride the feeling is that there will always be someone who will be as slow as them, this is why large numbers attract yet larger numbers.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (17 Mar 2015)

For me its all about the 'me time'. Away from distractions and people, I hate people. 
Seriously though I have a socially demanding job which I love and spend a lot of time with friends and my wife which I love so the chance for some alone time to decompress is bliss for me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Small groups scare people because they feel more exposed, whereas in a large ride the feeling is that there will always be someone who will be as slow as them, this is why large numbers attract yet larger numbers.


The Fridays LonJOG ride has left me with many many memories. The day in TF's company in Rutland, which I mistakenly thought was flat, was a very memorable one.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> This being the difference between forums and real life, the term "not fast enough" is never spoken in real life, certainly not on my forum rides. Someone is always going to be the "slowest" rider, it matters not one jot on the rides I organise, speed is not of the essence at all.


Funnily enough, I have always been one of the slowest riders on my CycleChat forum rides - many of you didn't know me the last time I was fit!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The Fridays LonJOG ride has left me with many many memories. The day in TF's company in Rutland, which I mistakenly thought was flat, was a very memorable one.


You did pick one of the lumpiest bits to come through, all the steeper hills are short and the longer ones are shallow in Rutland.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Mar 2015)

I have enjoyed a few forum rides and nearly always find fellow cyclechatters to be agreeable company. I have also organised a few rides and as TF commented in the OP, the turnout after initial enthusiasm can be dire (although the fact I often pitch my rides on New Years day, in terrible weather and tackling some of the hilliest parts of the locality doesn't help ).
I would like to get along to more forum informal rides but I guess I am in the same boat as most other members, work, family, and the responsibilities of life, do their best to claim the freetime you would like to set aside for a 'jolly'?

Having said that, I will be going to Llandudno on Apr 25th


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Mar 2015)

I wonder if there would be interest in a meet up rather than specifically a ride. Find somewhere with multiple possible routes out of it, decide on a bunch of them and then suggest anyone who wants to meet up in a particular time slot does and if people also want to ride out then they can pick one of the routes and go for it. If it turns out others come along for the ride then all good. Might allow people to socialise and ride as they wish.

When it's warmer, naturally.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Mar 2015)

Met a couple around here @simon the viking and @MickeyBlueEyes but as yet we have not had a ride although i have suggested it a few times i think fitting one in around various work /family commitments has been the issue .


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Mar 2015)

I met this strange bloke in Rutland a couple of times...Well I might have done... I'm possibly a fictitious character, so I might not have done...


----------



## simon the viking (17 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Met a couple around here @simon the viking and @MickeyBlueEyes but as yet we have not had a ride although i have suggested it a few times i think fitting one in around various work /family commitments has been the issue .


We will have to sort something out this summer.........


----------



## vernon (17 Mar 2015)

I alternate between riding in largeish group rides like Audaxes and FNRttC and riding solo. Most of my riding is solo but my rides with the Fridays have been memorable. I've met a lot of the southern CC members on FNRttC rides in London and up here in Yorkshire. The other cycling community that I mix with are the riders who enter the York based Audaxes one or two of them use CC and others use YACF.

I've met @Cubist socially for a curry and a pie exchange and we discussed organising a CC curry meet at the Kashmir in Bradford though neither of us have done anything about it. @CharlieB called in at leeds to see the last UK Chumbawamba gig a couple of years ago. @Piemaster might materialise in Leeds on Easter Sunday for a Pie and Cider Festival and I have, in the past threatened to organise a pie ride though I'm too easily distracted by the ephemera of life's rich tapestry.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> in the past threatened to organise a pie ride


Yes please....


----------



## Piemaster (17 Mar 2015)

A trip into the city for me is now known as the 'Pie Ride'. Mostly as I will come back with a pie from my favourite pie shop.
@vernon Won't be able to make the festival unfortunately. My Company has my flights booked back to work on the 4th. Sniff


----------



## vernon (17 Mar 2015)

Piemaster said:


> A trip into the city for me is now known as the 'Pie Ride'. Mostly as I will come back with a pie from my favourite pie shop.
> @vernon Won't be able to make the festival unfortunately. My Company has my flights booked back to work on the 4th. Sniff



Shame.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Met a couple around here @simon the viking and @MickeyBlueEyes but as yet we have not had a ride although i have suggested it a few times i think fitting one in around various work /family commitments has been the issue .


This year CK, this year, we will do one.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Mar 2015)

speedfreak said:


> I hate people.


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2015)

I've met a good number.. @vernon, @theloafer, @SatNavSaysStraightOn, @longers @I like Skol, @dan_bo @Hacienda71, @Fnaar,@ColinJ, and a whole boatload on last year's York fnrttc, plus a load of eastyorkshire types on one of their Beverly jaunts including the mythical @Shaun. Looking forward to meeting even more on the Llandudno sausage thing.

Now, who's up for a Kashmir Curry experience?


----------



## vernon (18 Mar 2015)

Cubist said:


> Now, who's up for a Kashmir Curry experience?



Me! Me! Me!

Can it be combined with a pie exchange?


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2015)

Pies are for men.

Curries are for people who disagree with me.

Where are we getting pies?


----------



## Stu9 (18 Mar 2015)

I don't mind meeting others, but if/when I'm out its me myself and me, I probably won't be first to say hello either but if someone says first that's fine


----------



## theloafer (19 Mar 2015)




----------



## snorri (19 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> The normal way to meet I suppose is on bikes and then cycle together, no?


No, I don't think so, I am friendly with many cyclists whom I have met at a variety of cycle related meetings but don't feel any great urge to cycle somewhere with them. One friend lives just a few hundred metres away but along time ago we agreed that when we were attending events or functions in the nearby town we would travel separately and socialise after the journey rather than during the journey . We both find solo cycling to be more enjoyable and less stressful. 



totallyfixed said:


> Maybe people who join forums in general don't want to meet others, not sure why as for us it is a way of making new friends. So come on, what is your excuse.


Why should we solo cyclists need an excuse? I'm happy to meet others when out on the bike and know for certain I am much more likely to meet people when cycling solo than in a group. Strangers will often approach a lone cyclist for a chat but seldom want to single someone out of a group to start up a conversation which can lead to a friendship.



totallyfixed said:


> , face to face social chitchat has certainly declined since Facebook / Twitter/ et al on the internet have proliferated [that will be CC then]. We are fortunate in that we have many friends that cycle and there are a few clubs we also ride with.


Is it a fact that proliferation of online media has resulted in less face to face contact?. I have become aware of and attended events via online communications where I have met new faces and renewed old friendships. I also have friends who cycle but don't feel any need to cycle with them, I'd rather meet them at home or in a pub and talk about cycling rather than cycle with them.



S.Giles said:


> I'm scared of Lycra.


There could be something in that, as one who cycles in normal clothing I find that meeting up with friends dressed in cycle specific clothing can be intimidating or disconcerting, like trying to converse with people at a fancy dress party where you are never quite sure if you are speaking to the person you think you are speaking to. The wearing of coloured goggles seriously inhibits good conversation IMV.

Some of us solo travellers wonder what's wrong with you folk who appear to need company all the time, do you have some secret fear of open spaces or do you just hope someone in the group will offer to pay for the beers/tea/buns etc? I joke.
Solo or group cycling, do what you feel is right for you, just get cycling, live and let live I say.


----------



## S.Giles (19 Mar 2015)

snorri said:


> ...like trying to converse with people at a fancy dress party where you are never quite sure if you are speaking to the person you think you are speaking to.


Exactly. Unless of course, Lycra just happens to be their favoured form of casual wear, in which case I would want to avoid them anyway, on purely sartorial grounds!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2015)

I'm in the midst of organising an informal ride and it's been an interesting experience. I've been fortunate enough to attract a good number of CCers (although how many turn up on the day we'll have to see). What's attracted folk?

1) A route that feels like a bit of an adventure. We're going from a big city that's easy to get to and finishing at the Welsh seaside

2) Easy riding. Not many folk on here like very hilly rides. Also the fact that it offers multiple start points and finish points has been popular. Key is offering flexibility

3) Flexibility really is the key. I've done mine so whilst it is easy paced (so that most CCers feel they could manage it) faster riders can ride home the following day at a higher pace

4) Turning it into a proper jolly has been a good idea. Initially it was a ride to Llandudno then train home. It's turned into a night out giving folk the opportunity to make a weekend of it if they like and also do some solo/small group riding on Sunday in N Wales before heading home

5) Getting the logistics right was important. Starting from somewhere easy to get to by train and finishing somewhere there were trains back to major cities has been useful


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm in the midst of organising an informal ride and it's been an interesting experience. I've been fortunate enough to attract a good number of CCers (although how many turn up on the day we'll have to see). What's attracted folk?
> 
> 1) A route that feels like a bit of an adventure. We're going from a big city that's easy to get to and finishing at the Welsh seaside
> 
> ...


I thought it was because you have promised to buy the beer


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2015)

I have been lucky enough to meet a fair few CC members though @potsy has eluded me but im on his trail

@hopless500 and i are off touring Europe for a month in July with Mr Hop joining us towards the end in the Belgian beer capital.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I thought it was because you have promised to buy the beer


Considering the organisation that's gone into it I'm not expecting to have to put my hand in my pocket all evening


----------



## I like Skol (19 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Considering the organisation that's gone into it I'm not expecting to have to put my hand in my pocket all evening


Do you not drink much then?


----------



## hopless500 (19 Mar 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been lucky enough to meet a fair few CC members though @potsy has eluded me but im on his trail
> 
> @hopless500 and i are off touring Europe for a month in July with Mr Hop joining us towards the end in the Belgian beer capital.


I, on the other hand, have managed to meet @potsy 
And lots of other CC'ers


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Do you not drink much then?



I think the phrase is an "adequate sufficiency"


----------



## david k (19 Mar 2015)

I like riding solo and with friends. Group rides rarely.

65% on my own 30% with friends 5% groups


----------



## doughnut (19 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Considering the organisation that's gone into it I'm not expecting to have to put my hand in my pocket all evening


If you trust my wife to take your bag with your evening wear in her car, then there's always a chance that you'll be on the dance floor in lycra so wont have any pockets to put your hand in.


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2015)

hopless500 said:


> I, on the other hand, have managed to meet @potsy
> And lots of other CC'ers


And it is pure coincidence that I haven't done a forum ride since


----------



## hopless500 (19 Mar 2015)

potsy said:


> And it is pure coincidence that I haven't done a forum ride since


Nor me


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2015)

I have that effect on people ...


----------

